# HP530 - El Problema con Password en Bios



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 25, 2010)

Muy buenas tardes a todos. El siguiente tema tiene como finalidad, contar mi experiencia con una notebook hp 530.




Por una razón aparentemente desconocida, dicha portátil pide de un instante a otro, un password justo después de encender. Textualmente, la leyenda es la siguiente:

*"Power On Password"*​
Para algunos parece obvio, para otros quizá desconocido y por ello no esta de mas mencionarlo:
*Se trata del Bios*​El cliente y dueño del equipo dijo "antes nunca me la pedia. Y ahora en la mañana solo apareció!". Broma de alguien? Fallo del sistema? el cliente solo pone a prueba? (está ultima suele pasar),quien sabe?. Lo que hay que hacer es:

*Resetear la Bios​*
Algunos afirman que existen software para dicha tarea; pero en este caso, empleamos la solución física. 

Como Resetear la Bios? *Quitamos la Pila.
*
Como quitamos la pila? en este equipo (y quizá en la mayoría de marca HP), necesitamos desarmar la mayor parte de la portátil.

Por donde comenzamos a desarmar? Obvio, quitamos todos los tornillos. Quitamos Disco Duro, Quitamos Lector Optico, Tarjeta Wi-fi, y a la hora de quitar las quitar las ram empleamos *especial cuidado en el orden que están.* Pues si las ponemos en orden equivocado, no mandará video.

Algunos opinan que es necesario desarmar la portátil en un 100%. Yo sugiero encontrar el punto donde podamos quitar únicamente la coraza de abajo. Es decir, evitar meternos con el teclado, monitor, etc.

Una vez aqui, con alguna aguja, o "desarmador de relojero" quitamos con especial cuidado (repito: especial cuidado) la pila. 

De aquí en delante podemos hacer dos cosas:
1.- Rearmamos completamente (regresando la pila a su lugar).
1.1.- Encendemos
1.2.- Presionamos F10 > Seguridad > Configuramos el Password.
(podemos dejarlo en blanco, pero de preferencia ponle uno, para que no vuelva a suceder).

o

2.- En su estado actual. Sin pila y semi desarmada, encendemos.
2.1.- Presionamos F10 > Seguridad > Configuramos Password.
2.2.- Apagamos, reingresamos pila.
2.3.- Rearmamos y encendemos y...

Listo. Problema resuelto. 

Nuevamente, repito a todos, está fue mi experiencia; así lo solucione yo.
Si alguien conoce otro método, alguna observación, adelante.
Como siempre, les leo con atención.

Saludos.


----------



## spaiko117 (Dic 3, 2010)

sueles ignorar una de las mayores constantes cuando le insertamos una contraseña no simepre se borran, ya lo he experimentado, solo los bios american gates que usa hp se les puede borrar la contraseña quitando la bataria, de ahi en fuera ningun otro bios de lap top se puede borrar con ese metodo


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Dic 3, 2010)

spaiko117 dijo:


> sueles ignorar una de las mayores constantes cuando le insertamos una contraseña no simepre se borran, ya lo he experimentado, solo los bios american gates que usa hp se les puede borrar la contraseña quitando la bataria, *de ahi en fuera ningun otro bios de lap top se puede borrar con ese metodo*



Entiendo. Y por algo, en el titulo del tema indico *HP530*; Es decir, por que la resolución del problema es para maquinas de dicha serie y nada mas.

Gracias.


----------

